# Mr Excel logs me out so soon!



## Gene Smolko (May 29, 2015)

When I try to post a comment, Mr Excel logs me out before I even have a chance to finish it! When I finish my post and try to submit it, I'm always already logged out and have to log back in again. Annoying! Anyone else have this problem?

This was a short post, let's see if it happens with this one.

UPDATE: OK, obviously I was quick enough with this short post so I guess Mr Excel has a pretty quick time out.


----------



## mole999 (May 30, 2015)

not seen anything like that recently, are you wifi'd


----------



## DocAElstein (May 30, 2015)

Hi



Gene Smolko said:


> …….
> 
> UPDATE: OK, obviously I was quick enough with this short post so I guess Mr Excel has a pretty quick time out.


…….

.   I think you are right…( and you get logged out sometimes after replying..)..



mole999 said:


> not seen anything like that recently,…


 
.. ..Actually this theme has come up a  few times before. I think it is a particular characteristic of Mr Excel, For example:
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/about-board/815954-session-timeout-forum.html
.    There are also aspects on how you log-in etc.. see starting from around posts # 14
Here:
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/about-board/830361-board-wish-list-2.html
.   I think you have to accept that a free forum must be financed somehow. All have different ”tricks” to get their popularity up, to help get sponsors etc. – Some only let you see codes by logging in , for example. 
.  Possibly Mr excel gets their “using” or “in use” quota up as you continually have to log-in. 
.  (Unofficially I think they also tolerate people logging in as a new member each time with a new made up E-mail and made up name, to get the members quota up.. – *Even though officially it is strictly not allowed!!!!* )
.    -This *is *a great forum, and so we should not criticize how they make it possible, financially to function… 
..   Or less skeptical. Maybe MrExcel tries to have the characteristic of being a faster, more short “trouble shooting” “quick answer” type Forum. All have their characteristics.

.  I find it particularly frustrating. I am a bit slow and can only answer the longer, but not technically challenging Threads which the Pros often find to tedious to answer…
.  Hence I try to prepare my thread in WORD and then paste it in in one go. But that Takes some practice to get Formats correct..and there are Browser issues.. I can finally get all nice colors etc. to come across. Most people can’t ( and / or don’t want to!!!!!…. )
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/about-board/814925-paste-word-issue-2.html

Alan


----------



## mole999 (May 30, 2015)

I don't get logged out (except when the site goes down or occasionally windows updates), must be a setting somewhere (remember me)


----------



## DocAElstein (May 30, 2015)

Hi


mole999 said:


> I don't get logged out (except when the site goes down or occasionally windows updates), must be a setting somewhere (remember me)



.  It is a difficult / uncertain one. I do find also that on some computers I stay logged in, or longer, or get logged in automatically etc, etc, . 
.  It seems to be dependent on many factors, including checking the remember me box, which I agree is *sometime*s the solution.  
.  But on average the time out does seem to be shorter here generally than on other Boards.
.  I think that is the average experience I have heard.. 
.  But further input from others here could help clear that up??
.  I am still relatively inexperienced here and have even less experience elsewhere
Alan

P.s. 
.  I have noticed that some Mods who are very active never appear to be logged in, despite clearly being there / here and actively replying.. so there could be a “privileges” issue or some “secret “ setting !! – just to add another term to the equation!!


----------



## DocAElstein (May 30, 2015)

... and guess what - I just got timed out with the "EDIT 10 minute time out" - One  thing that is definitely shorter here then elsewhere. -
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/about-board/857772-silly-question.html
........

.....I wanted to correct my "not appear to be logged" in with   " not appear to be logged in ( or at least not shown in the “What's Going On?" bit as a "Currently Active User" at the bottom of the "MrExcel Message Board" page.)..!!


----------



## mole999 (May 30, 2015)

there is 
Invisible mode allows you to browse the forums without appearing in the 'Currently Active Users' lists.

and edit only allows you to correct for 10 mins before the answer is set in stone

there is also a time limit before you can add avatars and stuff which was discussed recently


----------



## DocAElstein (May 30, 2015)

mole999 said:


> there is
> Invisible mode allows you to browse the forums without appearing in the 'Currently Active Users' lists......



.  But can you then reply and Post, that was the point I was wondering about?



. What does Invisible mode mean. Sorry I am not to up on Computer / browser issues etc.
Alan

P.s. . The point on the 10 min edit is clear.


----------



## mole999 (May 30, 2015)

the options are here
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/profile.php?do=editoptions

on other forums invisble just dosen't show others you are about, i used to do that as moderator, the trick is to to come online to post, and then be invisible when moderating


----------



## DocAElstein (May 30, 2015)

DocAElstein said:


> .  But can you then reply and Post, that was the point I was wondering about?
> ....
> . What does Invisible mode mean. Sorry I am not to up on Computer / browser issues etc.
> Alan
> ...



.  I just put my Google Chrome into incognito mode.

.  To reply here I had to log in...

. And I appear in the _'Currently Active Users' lists.....

_....


----------



## DocAElstein (May 30, 2015)

mole999 said:


> the options are here
> http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/profile.php?do=editoptions
> .....



... OK, thanks, I will go off and try that.....


----------



## DocAElstein (May 30, 2015)

DocAElstein said:


> ... OK, thanks, I will go off and try that.....




OK: Google Chrome. Incognito mode, settings to invisible mode, had to log in to Reply here.....


...am not appearing in      , _Currently Active Users' lists....._


----------



## mole999 (May 30, 2015)

i think web browser modes can be limited, the theory being your not tracked for advertising


----------



## DocAElstein (May 30, 2015)

DocAElstein said:


> ... OK, thanks, I will go off and try that.....




OK. Google Chrome  "Normal mode".  settings set to invisible mode.. I had to log in to Reply here...

..  I do not appear in the   _Currently Active Users' lists.....

_Thanks, mole, 
.  Learnt something that may be useful sometime. Currently i am happy for everyone to know I am "here"  ( at least for the short time before on  my current computer , browser, etc.  etc.. I get logged out...


.


----------



## RoryA (Jun 1, 2015)

DocAElstein said:


> .  (Unofficially I think they also tolerate people logging in as a new member each time with a new made up E-mail and made up name, to get the members quota up.. – *Even though officially it is strictly not allowed!!!!* )



No, we really don't. If we are aware of it, we will merge duplicated accounts together - except in the case of someone trying to get round a ban in which case they will get banned again. 

In any event, if you check the Remember me box when logging in, you shouldn't have this issue of being logged out.


----------



## Rick Rothstein (Jun 1, 2015)

RoryA said:


> In any event, if you check the Remember me box when logging in, you shouldn't have this issue of being logged out.


That may not always be the case... or it just may be my computer. I am using Windows 8.1 and for some reason, Internet Explorer in the normal Windows desktop side of things stopped working (my installed software, such as Norton 360, has no trouble reaching the web, but IE cannot anymore). I know I need to reinstall the operating system, but I am waiting until Windows 10 is released. Anyway, the Internet Explorer on the tablet side of Windows 8.1 does work correctly... on it, however, your "Remember me" box does nothing... even when checked, your forum logs me out periodically. Now, this could just be because of my screwed up computer, but I thought I would mention it in case it has some significance.


----------



## mole999 (Jun 1, 2015)

if you turn Norton off, can you access the web again, really fun when stuff like that happens, good job i prefer firefox


----------



## DocAElstein (Jun 2, 2015)

RoryA said:


> ..........
> In any event, if you check the Remember me box when logging in, you shouldn't have this issue of being logged out.


 


Rick Rothstein said:


> That may not always be the case... or it just may be my computer. .......


 
.  It certainly does seem to be a Variant. Dependant on many factors. Boards using similar vBulletin software have Threads with similar issues. I once read where the continuing being logged out lead one very long term and valuable member to give up posting there. There appear to be just general things coming out
.  On* Average* checking the Remember me box helps 
.  On *average* the problems seem to be browser computer dependant with the “newer” ones giving less problems. But I stress it is *average*, - I for example in my old IE  8 and IE 9 on old Notebooks are never logged out if I am using them.. On my newest Computer with Google Chrome I fight continuously with a very short time out and am usually logged out as soon as I do anything like replying or test in the Test Area. So am endlessly having to re-log in. The problem came up in more Threads here than I should reference *again!* 
.  I could not “function”” as people like you do answering so many Threads in this situation

Alan

P.s. @ Rick,
.  You seem to be one person that is often shown for very long periods as an “Currently Active User” , suggesting you are logged in for long periods.


----------



## mole999 (Jun 2, 2015)

Doc, if you use i.e. have you tried compatibility mode (for older web pages)


----------



## DocAElstein (Jun 2, 2015)

mole999 said:


> Doc, if you use i.e. have you tried compatibility mode (for older web pages)



Hi,
 . Thanks for replying. 
.  I am afraid the answer you might guess is that I do not quite know what that is or how I do it.
.  *At the moment* I have no problem with my Old IE 8  and IE 9 . (Other than they are getting increasingly slower..?!! )
.  However, as I tend to keep my old stuff a bit long, sounds like somehow being able to check / alter it’s compatibility mode to suit something a bit too old could be useful.
.  If it is not too difficult, could you explain what exactly you mean and how to do it. ( I think something like this did come up in another Forum, and a chap ( also here, Kyle123 ) said something along what I think you are saying in another Thread where this Log in / Log out Theme was  discussed. )

.  so if you could give some further explanation, it could be a useful addition to this Thread for me or anyone else to reference in the future when , once again, this theme comes up
. Thanks
. Alan


----------



## mole999 (Jun 2, 2015)

I have IE10 installed, in the tool bar is a compatabilty mode 

explained by MS here Fixing site display problems with Compatibility View - Windows Help


----------



## DocAElstein (Jun 2, 2015)

mole999 said:


> I have IE10 installed, in the tool bar is a compatabilty mode
> 
> explained by MS .....





<o></o>
Thanks for that info..<o></o>
. For , fun, I am in IE 9 now . <o></o>
. One reason I still *like **using** the old IE 9 is* that using right mouse click insert ( Not CtrlV – That don’t work !? ), I can paste in to the Thread things copied to the Clipboard from Word and it maintains colorsetc. That does not work with Google chrome ( Already mentioned some Thread links to that theme in this Thread )<o></o>
.<o></o>
. So I will see if that still works now that I have just selected that thing in the tool bar.<o></o>
<o></o>
. So I am in Compatibility mode..<o></o>


----------



## DocAElstein (Jun 2, 2015)

DocAElstein said:


> .........
> . One reason I still *like **using** the old IE 9 is* that using right mouse click insert ( Not CtrlV – That don’t work !? ), I can paste in to the Thread things copied to the Clipboard from Word and it maintains colorsetc. That does not work with Google chrome ( ...that I have just selected that thing in the tool bar.<o></o>
> <o></o>
> . So I am in Compatibility mode..<o></o>




  ah it works, and if I am not mistaken the annoying habit of space between words vanishing is no longer present.

.  
So I will stay here today in IE 9 ( I usually stay logges in..   in IE 9   )   and see if it is may be faster now..

Thanks again Mole,
.  I may have picked up a small jem of info from you that may cure some problems I had, and some that may have been lurking in the future

Alan.


----------



## DocAElstein (Jun 3, 2015)

mole999 said:


> Doc,if you use I.E. have you tried compatibility mode (for older web pages)


<o></o>
<o> </o>



DocAElstein said:


> ahit works, and if I am not mistaken the annoying habit of space between wordsvanishing is no longer present.
> 
> So I will stay here today in IE 9 ( I usually stay logged in.. in IE 9 ) andsee if it is may be faster now..
> .....


<o></o>
<o> </o>
... Selecting Compatibility mode..<u1></u1>seems in general / on average a bit better for me.. Still got a few unsolved  Format issues using the Forum Tools<o></o>
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/general-excel-discussion-other-questions/856462-word-visual-basic-applications-search-criteria-enter-enter-forum-tools-pasting-issue.html<o></o>
... but it is an improvement..<o></o>
<o> </o>
Alan...<o></o>


----------

